# What adhesive should I use?



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Whats a good goop for fastening underlayment/insulation and carpets to the metal floorpan of a car?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Andy said:


> Whats a good goop for fastening underlayment/insulation and carpets to the metal floorpan of a car?


they're not normally glued to the floor of the car, they kinda get stuck on the tar that they use for sound deadening over time.


----------

